# Help on cabinet door maker's bit



## h-phillip (Sep 14, 2008)

I wondered if any one ever baught any router bits form Horbor Freight Tolls? I own a set of cabinet door maker bits from this company and it doesn't have instruction for use. If any one can shed light on this matter, it'll be greatly appreciated. I have already asked Bob, and Rick and some lady answered my email saying that she never heard of such a thing. Your reply be greatly appreciated


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey h-phillip
I took a look at Harbor Freight Tools web and all I could find was c3 carbide door makers bits- is this what you have? if so you want to make raised panel doors, You will get a lot of good help here. Check out mlcswoodworking.com/shops for videos also Freud has alot of good photos on how to.
Rob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phillip

Make some pop corn and set your computer on the Pod-Cast items.. 
Many ,Many How-To-Video 

Podcast Videos
http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/04/12/podcast-18-frames-panels-the-heart-of-cabinetmaking/


========


h-phillip said:


> I wondered if any one ever baught any router bits form Horbor Freight Tolls? I own a set of cabinet door maker bits from this company and it doesn't have instruction for use. If any one can shed light on this matter, it'll be greatly appreciated. I have already asked Bob, and Rick and some lady answered my email saying that she never heard of such a thing. Your reply be greatly appreciated


----------

